# Aristo-Craft flat cars w/2 trailers



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

I've been trying to obtain a complete collection of Aristo-Craft piggyback flat cars; the ones with 2 trailers on them. The numbers go from 46500 to 46599, but the list on their website is missing many numbers, the first are from 46521 through 46524, then from 46527 through 46531. I wrote Aristo-Craft and they told me they'll send me a complete list, admitted the one on their website wasn't, but I never get any further responses. Of the 28 different road names on their list, I have 12, many of those I have 2 or 3 of, plus I have one that isn't on their list; and they won't tell me which number it is or if it was special made (its a* Lakeside and Boulder East Shore Line). So I'm wondering if anyone has a complete list, or any catalogs that have any of the missing numbers I've listed? They can be found on their website at: http://www.aristocraft.com/database/?series=46500 so if anyone has the answer, or can fill in the blanks, let me know. FESTUS*


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

List the 12 you do have.
Maybe you can get some from members here.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Have you checked the Uncataloged Data BAse on the Aristocraft website?? They have 28 (I think) listed on there.

Lakeside and Boulder East Side is not on that list. Perhaps it was a special produced for a specific dealer. THat happens sometimes, and I'm not sure if Aristo keeps records of those.

Ed


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's what I DO have:



46501 - *Railway Express Agency * 


46502 - *Santa Fe * 


46503 - *Baltimore & Ohio*


46504 - *Southern Pacific*


46509 – *Southern*


46510 - *Canadian National*


46512 - *Union Pacific*


46514 - *Norfolk & Western*


46515 - *Atlantic Coast Line*


46519 – *Alaska*


46525 - *Christmas*



If anyone can print or refer to the list mentioned here under their uncatalogued database at: http://www.aristocraft.com/database/?series=46500 and find out you have one or more of those not on the list either in number or photographed, please let me know. Central of New Jersey, Erie, and Florida East Coast all look great to me and I wish I also had those, but I've never seen them for sale anywhere. Besides eBay, where can I buy or bid on these items? I have a list of dealers gleaned here that often sell used stuff and I check with them (Trains, Hog Trains, Polk Brothers, Only Trains, etc.) as often as possible. Aristo-craft ought to keep a complete list of what they've produced and m it available on their website.In their e-mail responses, I always get this 'I don't know" stuff. If we were talking face to face, it would be a shoulder shrug. For instance, if you happen to have the October 2004 issue of Garden Railways handy, check the back cover. It's an Aristo-Craft ad featuring their "Roadrailer system" cars. When I e-mailed them to ask why they weren't in their current catalog, they told me that hadn't been produced in many years and to try eBay. I guess I just don't like the indifference, and/or the attitude. Here's a customer wanting to buy and all they can do is post incomplete lists of merchandise and refer me to eBay? That's pretty poor. But what do I know? I'm just a medically disabled Crime Lab Tech since Sept 2008 .FESTUS


P.S. Anyone have any roadrailers? Do you like them? In all the GR's I've visited, I've never seen even one.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember seeing those when I first got into the hobby, I know there is a 1:1 of them. But I never bought one. 
Why produce them if not enough folks will buy them? 

PS Being disabled has nothing to do with what you know or don't know. They are a busness, and they have to do what they need to to keep from going under. Like other companies have.


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two roadrailers. I like them just because when I drove truck over the road I hauled them many times. They were a pain to haul as the weight limited the loads I could carry. Also the ICC bumper took time to get into place. I only hauled them for a few years in the 1990's.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicholas Smith has your FEC in stock. (1 only).
But I've learned you can't trust that count as accurate.
Call them to confirm it.
Check the list. They might have some others you need as well.

http://www.nicholassmithtrains.com/...ACK-CARS-/


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Also, if anyone has an Aristo-Craft flat car w/2 trailers that I DON'T have, and wants to trade for one I have several of, or other rolling stock in G or O scale, let me know. I have a pretty good variety right now.And I'll check the websites given too. The prices looked great.* 
*I'm determined to own at least one Aristo-Craft Roadrailer!!! Anyone wanna make a deal?
*


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Festus, 
Don't know if this will help U any, but I scanned the piggy-back flat page out of Doug Stiefel's 1995 book, 
Aristocraft Checklist for U. The starred items were special order runs...

Paul R...


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a Napa Valley on Ebay earlier this week.
Festus, check E-bay regularly. I've seen quite a few 
different Pigs on there recently.


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

I was in the bidding for that Napa Valley but never knew it was a special run. I backed out when jebouck mentioned Nicholas Smith had an FEC for sale and when I checked the prices, I figured I might as well buy two from them for a better price than one on eBay for more money as I could save on shipping also. 

Thanks for the list. THAT REALLY HELPS. I believe it's the same list they have on their website, listed here earlier, but what they don't tell you is which ones are special runs. And if Ida known the Napa Valley bidding would have stopped at $45.00 I would have left my auto-bidder on to submit my $63.00 bid with 4 seconds to go and won it for $51.50 or so. Like people on this list have said before, we all must watch the prices on eBay as people often bid items up above what you could buy them for at reputable dealers. Years ago on eBay, I could buy items like LGB or Aristo-Craft box cars for about half what people list them for now. But I doubt I'll ever be able to afford the loco collection I always wanted. From the time I was just a little nipper with my Lionel 2-6-2 and a few cars behind it, I always dreamed of owning everything from an 0-4-0 up to the biggest one available, but the prices on locos, more than diesels, remains sky-high. How come? Even a 4-8-4 from anybody is ridiculous. Maybe I need to wait and watch for sales from the dealers, like the one I got for my 2-6-6-2 Mallet. They not only put it on sale for an excellent price, they threw in two free hoppers. I've seen some MTH locos for great prices but I try to stay away from 1/32 in the garden just because it looks too small. I appreciate everyone's help. 

What I dream of is my 2-6-6-2 pulling one of each of these things around the garden. Hopefully it can. I don't have any hills. I'll have more than 30 locos either running or waiting their turn on a passing siding, and my passing sidings will be long enough for this one. It will be fun to see them all in a row. I decided to have a yardbridge rather than a roundhouse and turntable and the yardbridge will be near the spot visitors will enter my backyard to see my layout so I'll have space to store an additional 48 locos, 50 if I put two on the bridge, and I hope I'll have enough to fill that yard completely. I have lots of 0-4-0's and 0-6-0's so I think I can I think I can I think I can. That yardbridge and the sidings on both sides is a great place to put locos and rolling stock just to display them and putting it near the entrance is the best place for it. The theme of my garden railroad is "Everywhere I looked there was another train." Oh............and I did find a spot for a small 3 bay roundhouse and turntable, just because I've wanted to build one; and I've seen some good ones here and on the internet. FESTUS


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

some of these are hard to come by..

I have been looking for more ferry trailer cars myself

numbers 46517 chicago nothshore and milwaukee

and 46518 south shore and south bend 


with very little luck ..... aristo said they would due another run bet it never happened


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

LOVE THE PHOTO.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

*I never thought there was much interest in those cars, got a couple of B&O ones in *
*service, an I've picked up another half-dozen or so of them over the years, mostly in *
*varying states of dis-repair, and now residing in my junkpile... Been using them as K-B *
*fodder over the years, put together 2 or 3 pieces based on those old piggy-back **cars...*
*Here's a sorry pic of the latest quick & dirty bash I did to one about a year ago...*
*Paul R...*


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

I love that. It looks better than the stuff I'm collecting, but I don't have the skills or imagination for such a project. Maybe I will by the time I complete my collection. So...................how many spare parts do you still have?


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Festus, as any serious kit-basher knows, U need a big junkpile to work from, the bigger the better... And while I have been 
known to provide someone with a needed part from time to time, I am NOT in the spare parts business, its bad enough to have 
to paw thru all that junk when I need something.. hehe
Paul R...


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm proud to say I now have a box full of spare parts. It might not be much bigger than a match box, but it's full of spare parts. And I'm working on it. Any New Bright products I manage to get for free (that's still over priced) get disassembled and added to my junk pile. And when i think of making my cab forward, and my 2-6-6-2 out of my two Buddy L 2-6-2's I'll need all the spare parts I can get.


----------

